# Bank Holiday weekend



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

any bank holiday discount codes this weekend....? 

#Pray4Manchester


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Ammo, 

There is a discount code for this weekend that's gone out on our email blast (do you subscribe?) but it's not as much as the dedicated Detailing World discount we offer: DW10


----------

